# Steering Defective Workshop! Ugh



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

:facepalm: I know there are a few threads out there regarding this issue and the potential fix (wire pinch under steering wheel). But in reading them, I don't feel there is closure on the problem, assuming the wiring is not the problem. That said, here is my scenario: 

I had to take my '04 Phaeton 4.2L for CA smog certification. After finding a shop that is comfortable doing the certificate on an All-wheel drive car, the car passed. Mechanic turned it off, I paid took the key and got in. Started up no problem and drove right next door to get a car wash. They drove it through, parked it, took the key out and laid it on the tire and proceeded to dry off the car. 

I came to the car, took the key and got in as normal and tried to start the car......the Steering Defective Workshop :what: warning came on with a loud alarm sound from the dash. The car still had power, the lights worked, but it was locked down. The screen allowed me to choose my key and looked normal. But the car would not even try to turn over. 

As most of you know, if the car gets in a situation like this, it is very tough to move. The tow companies do not like to deal with the all-wheel drive/stuck in park vehicles. I had it towed, via dollies, over to my German Auto mechanic who does the work on my Audi and two VWs. He plugged in his VAG-COM and cannot get a reading on anything. He is a knowledgeable mechanic, but said I have to take it to the dealer. 

Argh! I have finally arranged for a private tow from a flatbed that retrieves high end cars for dealers warranty and lease service. He is very comfortable with the car and getting it on the flat-bed. 

So, what suggestions are out there for this crazy system warning. How do i assure that the dealer Pasadena VW (Pasadena , CA) properly diagnoses and repairs the problem. I am convinced it is not something major. Possibly a battery power issue, water somewhere, KESSY, etc. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. I will be sure to come back and give updates and results.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

I would check for water damage first... as your car went though a car wash.


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

Tiger0002 said:


> I would check for water damage first... as your car went though a car wash.


 Thanks for the response Tiger. Where should I look or inspect? 

I thought about this immediately afterward, but it seems the initial problem put the computer system on lock down. Now I may be just trying to figure out how to get it unlocked (the computer, that is). It has been very hot and dry here, I assume any moisture is long gone.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

What makes you think it's not the wires?


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Have you tried your other keys?


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Did you try to move the steering wheel in & out, up & down?? You can also use jumper cables to join the starter battery to the comfort battery, this is NOT the same as turning the key back left then right to start. This ensures the comfort battery has enough power to excite all systems to "start" readiness. 

Mike


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

Tiger0002 said:


> Have you tried your other keys?


 Yes, I tried both my spare and my valet key.


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

invisiblewave said:


> What makes you think it's not the wires?


 Wave, thanks for replying. 

Well, more of a hunch. If the smog tech moved or bumped the wires, I assume it would have shown up immediately. I am planning on pointing that route out to the tech first, but when I looked up under there, nothing looked out of place. As I type this, I do remember moving my steering wheel with the adjusters for the first time in long, long time just the other day.


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

Since I stopped by the shop today to chat with my mechanic about checking the wires before it goes over to the dealership, I thought I would snap a few pics and post them. I always enjoy seeing other Phaetons, so here is mine. It is a 2004 4.2L w/ 98,000+ miles. I just put new Hankook tires on about 1k ago. Not a scratch or ding on the entire car.  FYI; when the car went kapoot, I had the suspension raised for the Car Wash. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9037852374/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9037854240/ 

Didn't seem to figure out how to post the pic directly.


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks the reply seawind 



seawind3000 said:


> Did you try to move the steering wheel in & out, up & down??


 Yes, I did that when it first happened. I Googled the warning and a thread came up suggesting that. 



seawind3000 said:


> You can also use jumper cables to join the starter battery to the comfort battery, this is NOT the same as turning the key back left then right to start. This ensures the comfort battery has enough power to excite all systems to "start" readiness.
> 
> Mike


 I brought my portable booster battery, nothing. My shop has tried charging the batteries also. Nothing.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, 

So, just to summarise the story so far: 



A mechanic completed the CA smog tests OK and stopped the engine. You re-started the engine and drove to the car wash OK.
The car wash attendant drove it through and parked up with the key outside the car.
You took the key and attempted a start. The car posted the strong "Steering Defective" fault message on the dash panel display with an alarm sound and the engine did not crank.
The electronics were on but the ignition/steering/gear lever remained locked.
The key was identified OK on the central display.
The weather has been very dry.
After trolley towing elsewhere, the Tech was unable to connect to the diagnostics bus.
 
Taking a logical approach, the fault message can be taken at face value; the system thinks the steering is defective, meaning the steering wheel angle sensor information is not in accordance with some other data. However, it could be the other (unknown) data which is bad and the steering data is correct. 

The steering data could be bad because the steering column cable loom has shorted or frayed, perhaps triggered by the Smog Tech or the Car Wash Attendant adjusting the steering wheel height or inadvertently kicking the base of the steering column in a way that you do not. This thread refers: "Steering Fault Workshop" message - here's the cause and the solution. TOC done. The last post contains the TSB number. 

The same thread has a reference to the inability to connect to the diagnostics data. This is discussed further in this related thread: Steering Fault Worhshop..... a new begining. in which disconnecting both batteries and shorting the left battery's connector cables together for a few minutes discharged the entire vehicle power supply, causing a restart of everything. After that, communications were restored long enough to do some diagnostics readings. 

The normal procedure to start the diagnostics interface when the ignition will not fully enable is to hold the brake pedal down for 30 seconds. Obtaining a diagnostics scan is essential. 

The second known cause of disruptive system faults is water accumulating under the left front carpet, corroding the KESSY (security controller) plug connections and circuit board. In this event, the carpet is often still dry to the touch. This is a serious fault which must be fixed without delay. The carpet has to be lifted to check. There are several threads describing this situation, but since the fault symptoms are varied (and can be catastrophic, involving fire, but usually relate to engine cranking and key issues) there's a lot of reading. This thread contains photos of how best to lift the carpet and check for water: Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton The causes of water ingress are discussed in various threads listed in the TOC page of this forum. 

Lastly, the left battery being older than 5 years, or defective at any age, can cause random electrical problems. The right battery is less sensitive in this regard, but can still cause problems. 

In short, if it was my car, I would ask the dealer to retry a diagnostics scan. Sometimes holding the brake pedal down for 30 seconds is sufficient to restart the diagnostics interface. Then they should check the steering column wires in accordance with TSB 97J9 Criterion 01 plus a general inspection of the steering angle sensor connections. Then lift the carpet and check for water ingress. Then check the battery ages and replace both if 5 years old, or older, regardless of passing battery testing. 

These actions may not, in themselves, fix the problem but they are a start in eliminating first-line suspicions and accessing the diagnostics. 

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

From what I recall, your symptoms are identical to mine when my wires went bad. I also don't know why water ingress would cause the steering workshop error, I think there are a bunch of more likely things it would cause. The wires are also a relatively easy thing to check, the first couple of times it happened on mine I was able to get it going again just by sticking my hand underneath and wiggling the wires around.


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Paximus. Great info. 

Wave, I will be taking a look under the carpet to check for water. Thanks! 

I am headed over to the my mechanic this morning to chat and give him this info. 

Thanks guys, really appreciate the help.:thumbup:


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

Diagnosis: steering computer module...toast. They checked the infamous wires and noticed chaffing, but not broken. They are going to do the repair anyway and put the upgraded connectors.

Only computer part available is in Florida. Will arrive this week.

Will update later.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

I was thinking thus morning and it dawned on me......my Phaeton began to do something different over the last few weeks. The steering wheel would move to a preset position back and forth upon turning the key on or off. Now, I realize that presets can be turned on based on which key is used, but I did not change any of my settings.

I don't know, but maybe this was a precursor to my steering module chip going bad?

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Halvecto said:


> Diagnosis: steering computer module...toast.


Hi,
What do they mean by "Steering computer module"? The steering lock actuator (the device which locks the steering wheel) is connected to the KESSY. This controller controls all access and start functions of the P, including locking and unlocking of the steering wheel. In theory, it could be that this controller is defective because of water ingress, which in turn can be caused during a car wash.

I hope that your car is running fine now with the new controller. In all previous cases, the symptoms you are describing are pointing toward broken wires. The weakest part is right there, where each wire enters the metal of the connector pin. It is possible that a wire looks OK, however the electrical contact is already broken. A small "manual" stress test on each wire can quickly reveal whether the each wire is properly secured.

Willem


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Perhaps they meant the Steering Column control unit, J527, that sends all the steering wheel button presses and the steering wheel angle data over the CAN-bus.

I guess it could be damaged if some of its cables shorted, although I don't recall anyone posting that frayed wires usually break it. Possibly VW Guided Fault Finding would recommend replacing it before advising the tech to start looking for a damaged loom.

Don't forget that, for some car builds, the little button on the left side of the steering column switches on/off the powered column movement (assuming it is working).

Chris



*Button to disable steering column movement*


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

Update:

I picked up the car after it took them a few days to diagnose and fix the problem. After getting the part from Florida they installed it and reprogrammed the car.

Here is the important data from my invoice that may help some of you:

Cause/Fault Code summary: 00288, 01176, 00497; key implausible signal, n360 steering lock actuator fault. Low battery voltage. Opened VTA #1112910, instructed to replace steering column control module.

Correction/Action Taken: removed and replaced steering column assembly, Adapted ELV and column to access/start.

Part #:
3D1419501AJ Steering Column Module $1416.00

I had a 100k service done while it was there as well. The car is running fine now. Oh, I did replace one of the batteries. It was not holding the charge well.

*I do have a question...can anybody give me some idea on how to understand the memorized settings. It seems that my steering wheel automatically goes to a position most of the time when i key on or off, but not every time. Am I doing something occasionally that i do not realize that is causing it to go or not go to that position?*


Thanks everybody for the help. I am not totally sure the entire module needed replacement, but frankly, I will never know. I walked the tech through the wire issue, gave him pictures from this forum, etc. The Galpin dealerships have been fair to our family for many years. My service advisor, while I know they are compensated on sales, was upfront and without pressure. I appreciated his candor. Could this have been fixed without the whole replacement process? Maybe. But it is fixed. The car is purring again and they offered a complimentary oil change at 105k for good measure. I will certainly be using them for critical service/maintenance. 

We all know these cars are a unique and may at times require time and money, but in the end, they are a fantastic and rare car that offers a great value and fantastic driving experience. :thumbup:


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

My steering wheel has always intermittently forgotten its memorized position. Based on information from Michael, I suspect it's related to the old software running on my 2004, I've never been able to persuade a dealer to update it.


----------



## cyrax122 (Sep 19, 2007)

That happened to me in my touareg sunroof drains clogged causing damage under drivers carpet a lot of wires there corroded


----------

